# Body kits ?!



## tkoauto (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi there.. i will like to get a body kits or wide body kits ...i like to find SS body kits
where i can get it ? or wide body kits ? did anyone know ?


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

The SS kit doesn't exist as far as I know I chased that one for some time. 
Modified 2011 2012 Chevrolet Chevy Cruze Bodykits Ground Effects
bmcextremecustoms.net

Bruno is a great guy. fast delivery and kit fits great!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

as far as wide body kits, there is one out there that exists, but the back just looks like crap. I would go with BMC because they carry a decent amount of the kits available for the Cruze and they're a good company to buy from.


----------

